# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Foto xhamiash neper bote.

## forum126

Xhami ne Malajzi

----------


## StormAngel

Keto foto te bejne krenar.
Eshte e sata here qe te them falemnderit forum126 dhe e them me gjithe zemer.
Allahu te bekofte qe na zbukuron pamjen e syve me te ketilla fotografi.

P.S: Shto me shume. 

Selam

----------


## StormAngel

Orion, xhamia ne foton e fundit...me duket si Taj Mahal
Gabohem apo jo?

----------


## loni19

Allahu ju shperblefte per keto foto.
me te vertete xhami qe te fascinojne me bukurine e tyre.
jo ajo posht nuk eshte Taj Mahal se ajo eshte ne INdi.
perndryshe ato ndertesat binjake qe shihni jane ndertesat deri tash me te larta ne Bote edhe me te larta se atoi qe u rrezuan ne New York.
ato quhen Petronas Twin Tauers.

----------


## hope31

ja dhe nje tjeter xhami: Shehezade

----------


## burim980

Jam befasu kur e kam pare kete xhami metevertet islami ka nje tolerance te madhe por per fat te keq....ata para nesh dhe ne ja kemi humbur vleren madhore te islamit......kur islamistet tone kajne punuar per globalizimin keto thyresit e demokracic se sotme kajne menduar se pas maleve mbaron bota ........... (e kuptoni cka dua te them)   :djall sarkastik:   :djall sarkastik: 



The Grande Mosque in Bobo Dioulasso.  This mosque is more than 100 years old, and it's design is common in the Sahel.

----------


## ~Geri~

[

----------


## ~Geri~



----------


## ~Geri~



----------


## ~Geri~



----------


## ~Geri~



----------


## ~Geri~



----------


## ~Geri~

Xhamia ne Uje

----------


## ~Geri~

Xhamia e shkembit

----------


## episodestory

Ja U Befte Zoti Hallal Per Keto Qe Keni Nxjerr.

----------


## shkodrane82



----------


## shkodrane82



----------


## ~Geri~

*Xhamia Ne Shangai te Kines*




*Xhamia El Aksa e Ndertuar Nga Sulejmani*




*Mosque of Djenné, Mali (Kjo ishte si relike)*

----------


## Zana e malit

***Xhamia e Mogadishu ne Somali:*



***Xhami ne Snegal:*



***Xhamia "Muhammed Ali" ne Kairo:*

----------


## Zana e malit

***Xhami ne Iran:*



 ***Xhami ne Arizona- SHBA:*



 ** *Xhami ne Malezi:*

----------

